# New Stable Doors - Urgent!



## provocalist (29 April 2008)

help! - I'm in a pickle!

I'm getting a 'new' stable for my wife as a surprise, but I know nothing about stables and it's a do-'er-upper (dump).

my problem is with the doors.

*I'm going to make a stable door.* I think.

*what are the main important features?*  I don't want to make it and then have to remake to include somethign else.

do i need to add something called cribbing?
I was told horses can open bolts? is that true??
do I need a top half of the door?

sorry to be thick but this is going to be a present, as i said.

many many *many* thanks for your help.
provocalist.


----------



## JessPickle (29 April 2008)

you can get special bolts that are almost impossible for horses to open, and putting a kick bolt on is essential

http://robinsons-uk.com/products/search.asp?keyword=bolt&amp;x=0&amp;y=0#sku.42233

I don't have a top door but it is quite good to have one as you can close it when not using it to keep it cleaner/drier


----------



## Baileyhoss (29 April 2008)

Aren't you lovely, lucky wife!

the post above has the best bolt for horses in my opinion, i have used them for years, you need something you can open with one hand, but also that horse can't open himself.

Also agree that kick bolt is essential.  You should be able to get these from your local saddler or hardware shop, or online as above.

Re cribbing, if your wife's horse cribs, (bites onto something and then sucks in air) or even if he is a licky chewy sort, then yes you would benefit from something to protect the door being chewed, a lot of yards run a strip of molded metal along the top of the door, kind of like a sil protector on a car if you get me?

Also agree that a top door can be handy, but not essential.  Would be good however, to ensure that both doors can be fastened back securely so that when they are open, they can't blow shut. (especially essential for the top door).

http://www.broadfieldstables.com/index2.html - see this link for some usful stats

Good luck!


----------



## provocalist (29 April 2008)

thanks very much, wouldn't have thought about the opening one-handed thing, and that link to the bolts is really handy!

as I'm going to make this by hand, is there anything you wish your doors had? that my wife might find handy?
just want to make this extra-special 
	
	
		
		
	


	





what's that thing where the top half is a V-shape and the horse can pop his head out? is it that shape for a very special reason (other than popping head thru)

thx again!


----------



## JessPickle (29 April 2008)

I think you mean this http://robinsons-uk.com/products/search.asp?keyword=weave&amp;x=0&amp;y=0#sku.42109

It isn't necessary unless your wife's horse tends to weave in a stable (almost rocks his/her head side to side) but normally you do not require that, and if you find they require one you can easily fit on to a door.  

Making it extra special you could carve a name plate to put on the door I am sure that would be appreciated,  I wish my door was easier to open so make sire it smooth fitting.


----------



## Baileyhoss (29 April 2008)

that funny shaped bit is an anti weave bar, not necessary unless your wifes horse weaves, more likely to get in the way i would think.

Extra strong hinges, and I mean super strong so that putting a saddle or rugs on the door won't make the door drop.  Does your wife's horse kick the door?  like at feed time or turnout time, if so, maybe some padding or old carpet up the inside to pad the noise.  I can't think of any more door accessories, does she have door hanging buckets for feed, I personally don't like them, but if she does, then make sure the door is not too thick for the brackets.

If you want it extra special then how about a nice name plate for the horse?

Found a picture of what I would consider a good door: http://www.longcrossstables.co.uk/stabledoors.html
except, I would have the top bolt and hinge just a bit lower to allow for more adjudsment and to be like equidistant as the bottom one is from the floor, but I am just fussy.


----------



## Haniki (29 April 2008)

I have made my own stable doors in the past (and yes, I am female!) I used planed tongue and groove lined with sterling board or plywood. I agree - use the anti horse bolts and kick bolts. With regards to the anti chew strip, rather than just get a little strip that goes over the top of the door it may be worth getting one that comes half way down the outside of the door. Many horses lean out and chew or paintstrip the outsides of their doors.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 April 2008)

One of the cheapest &amp; easiest ways to make a stable door is to get a sheet of 8' x 4' thick plywood. Cut it in half &amp; then glue &amp; screw the two pieces together so it is double thickness. If you use 18mm or 22mm the door will be very substancial &amp; plenty strong enough &amp; you haven't got to worry about joints etc. A couple of heavy duty galvanised hinges, bolt &amp; a kick bolt &amp; that's it done. I know it works well cos I've made them. As has been mentioned if the horse cribs then attach a piece of aluminium section over the top of the door to prevent damage. Good Luck


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (29 April 2008)

One more thing you might like to bear in mind provocalist is to get the best and most sturdy hinges for the door that money can buy. The horse will lean on the top of the door: the saddle will get dumped on the top of the door: people will lean on the top of the door: small children may climb on the top of the door. All this and more can put a huge strain on the hinges and cheap, feeble ones will start to sag and eventually, the metal will crack. Soon, no-one will be able to open the door at all, never mind one-handed! Blow the budget on the best hinges you can buy!


----------



## provocalist (30 April 2008)

wow, thanks for the advice guys, reckon you've saved me there on the hinges!

heard about some pvg stable doors installed at a local farm. going to have a look, as might be better. they have guarantees and stuff so thought they'd look way smarter than i could make.
anybody got these? not seen any on any web sites..?
i'm going to pay special attention to the hinges!


----------



## provocalist (30 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
wow, thanks for the advice guys, reckon you've saved me there on the hinges!

heard about some pvg stable doors installed at a local farm. going to have a look, as might be better. they have guarantees and stuff so thought they'd look way smarter than i could make.
anybody got these? not seen any on any web sites..?
i'm going to pay special attention to the hinges! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I meant to say PVC


----------



## muddy_grey (30 April 2008)

Just to say.  When my old hose moved stables to door had been really chewed and the metal was sharp.  My OH went to a air conditioning company and got an off cut of sheet metal to replace it.  It was really good stuff and free!


----------



## provocalist (30 April 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm popping up to that farm to see these pvc ones as I'm a bit unsure.

we're going about something else but i'm going to see what the missus thinks of them while we're there. hope she doesn't get suspicious...

I found some stable doors on a double-glazing site but think they're only called that cos they come in half across the middle. i doubt they're suitable for stables.

i'll let you know what i think of them. 
if not for us then i'll be getting my toolkit out... 

thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## JANANI (30 April 2008)

Our stable doors are made with a wooden frame (Dad made them and he copied CAM equestrian on the design) and the outside is made of tongue grove wood nailed on and the inside of stable is plywood nailed on. Go to your local steele fabricators to get the metal strips on top. Make sure you cresote them too to stop the horses chewing on them


----------



## provocalist (2 May 2008)

hi everyone i went up and had a lok - they look bombproof!

please let me know what you think cos i might get them instead of making my own... that is a kick bolt, isn't it?












*would really appreciate some feedback on this cos it's a big decision to make for a big surprise for the missus...*


----------



## Baileyhoss (5 May 2008)

very very nice door.  That's the right kind of bolt at the top, horse proof, but one that your wife can open with one hand.  I can't see a kickbolt on that door.  This is what you are after.

(it's the 3rd pick down - kick over door bolt.) fit it about 6-8 inches from the floor so that you can operate it with your foot.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl...m%3D1%26hl%3Den


----------



## provocalist (6 May 2008)

yeah nice aren't they? they're not wood, so won't rot, they're actually PVC like double-glazing but don't look it.

They're practically bomb-proof, i thought pvc would be flimsy but they're not.

I'll ask them about the kick-over door bolt when i get in touch.
the farm is giving me the number.


----------

